# Dang! GMead454's '69 chevy Blazer body!



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey guys, I had been watching this auction for a few days....simply marveling at this awesome casting. Gary is a member here...and I'm sure that he was shocked to see the final ending price......$81!!!!!

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=002&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=120090407437&rd=1&rd=1 

Friggin' AWESOME!!!!!! :thumbsup: 

Brian


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Yeah! he got the 1969 pearl red gtx body that i want so bad i have been drooling over it.. i have been keeping eye on it..

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah Brian, I agree Gary's stuff is first rate. Ya just cant help but to stop and slobber when his stuff goes by. His GT 40 was part of the inspiration for the slammed red one I built a while back. 

Obviously buyers are starting to realize how good his stuff is, and bidding accordingly.
I just finished a 4WD chassis like VJ's that might need a bitchin' blazer for a hat.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Yeah, both he and his brother Troy have got incredible skills when it comes to resin bodies.My dad has a pair of thier '57 Chevy "flopper" funny car bodies that they had on ebay a couple years back.

I REALLY wish that I could somehow get one of these plain resin cast bodies.....


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I REALLY wish that I could somehow get one of these plain resin cast bodies.....[/QUOTE said:


> ME TOO!!!! I want that GTX body!!!!!
> 
> Wes


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hey, why not? HO Detroit cars used to go up over $100 easy. Gary's stuff looks every bit as detailed and perfectly proportioned... that Olds 442 is getting me woozy...

--rick


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I agree, the Mead brothers make great stuff. I was fortunate enough to get some of their bodies. I realy like the 442's that are being done. Also a must have is one of those Buick GS Stage1.

Jerry


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

That blazer is pretty nice, but for $81, Ill be happy with my AW baja blazers. As a resin caster myself, I can tell you that he puts in the effort when building his stuff, at least judging by the photos. His deco jobs look top notch.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Ok.

Can you explain to me what you guys are seeing in that Blazer that is so exciting? Or the Olds.

I'm not dissing them - I want to see if I can see it too. Right now, I am missing it, and I don't want to.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Scafremon said:


> Ok.
> 
> Can you explain to me what you guys are seeing in that Blazer that is so exciting? Or the Olds.
> 
> I'm not dissing them - I want to see if I can see it too. Right now, I am missing it, and I don't want to.



Well, what you're looking at is the very first '67-'72 Chevy Blazer done in resin...and it fits a Tjet. I just LOVE Chevy's......and especially Blazers.

I also love '66 Chevy Nova that they had up on ebay a couple weeks ago....REAL clean.


Gary, if you're out here man drop me a PM..... :thumbsup: 

Brian


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*Nice for sure............*

He definitely has had some nice lookers up for grabs. I'm working on getting one of those GTXes as well. Just not sure what I'll do with it If I ever win one.

 rr


----------



## GM454 (Nov 15, 2004)

Brian, I lost your email info. 
PM was sent.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Scaf, The Mead Bros stuff has incredible detail for starters. Proportionally their bodies are spot on. What's supposed to be round is round. What's supposed to be straight is straight. The transitions from panel to panel, or part to part if you will, are crisp where they need to be, and subtle where there not. There are few if any warbbly, lumpy, nebulous areas. From the old body and fender perspective, "they're straight!"

Like Brian said it's the best, stock, and only Blazer out there for the screw post crew. I feel it will remain so cuz it's gonna be darn tough to beat. These guys have been making "Cadillac" stuff. There's resin bodies and then there's the top of the heap resin bodies.
There are some great caster's out there, and these fall into that category.

Hope this helps, Bill


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

Wes, you're not the only one who wants that pearl red gtx.It's one good looking body.Just like all the stuff Gary and Troy do.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Scafremon said:


> Ok.
> 
> Can you explain to me what you guys are seeing in that Blazer that is so exciting? Or the Olds.
> 
> I'm not dissing them - I want to see if I can see it too. Right now, I am missing it, and I don't want to.


Its the level of workmanship. I do resin casting, so I know. I dont sell my finished stuff, simply because the level of detail I put into my own stuff rivals the Mead Bros, and that takes time. LOTS of it. They seem to be able to devote more time to thier product than I have, so I just sell my stuff raw, let the buyer do it his way. These guys seem to have my mentality, which is if youre going to build something up, go full bore, and not do it halfway. If I wouldnt want to own it, I wont sell it to you and it looks like these guys are the same.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

I agree the work and detail they both do is just super. I wonder if we all beg like a six year old in a toy store, we could get a Hobbytalk members only Blazer? 


Omage


----------

